# Trade War Gets Nasty



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...fight-deepens-2019-08-05?mod=mw_theo_homepage

OK. The war is on, whether or not we like it. What can Trump do? My only thought is to increase tariffs to counteract the devaluation of the yuan.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Time for this war. We been getting scxx for a long time. Make them 100% I don't care on every single thing they want to import. Even if they ship it to Germany and then they sell it here. Same part same products .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Let them slit their own throats. Maybe a 100% no China made crap allowed in, screw the tariffs.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We are still a long way from a full-blown trade war with China. This is just a non-traditional way of both sides communicating their dissatisfaction with the lack of communication in the formal trade talks.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I took a beating on my stock portfolio last week and today, but I know as soon as this trade deficit gets in check it will be ok


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The talking heads on AM Radio say the Chicoms are fixing to invade Hong Kong. That should get things heated up.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Neither side will win a trade war and eventually, after some jousting, both sides will come to the table. I would be more worried about it going hot over the North China Sea or Hong Kong then a trade war.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The Hong-Kong dustup is a big nothing burger. The Brits gave the city back to China so the international community will do nothing even if China sends in troops. Now Taiwan is a different story. If China decides to invade this island, I think there will be a big stink with hard push back against the chicoms.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Forgot about Taiwan. Another flash point. Lot's of flash points around the world.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

It would be hard to implement my trade strategy, . . . but my answer would be to make the tariff so the China price would be equal to 10% higher than the same product produced in the USA. 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

When it is loosely confirmed that China is stealing tech, stealing copyrights or other, and when it’s also believed their government is subsidizing a product (think solar panels that I know anything else I don’t ) then ban its importation. 

Abandon the Middle East with exception of Israel, Saudi, Iraqi and Afghanistan bases that will harass radical Islamist and protect US parties not oil headed to China, Europe or Japan.


----------



## Schattentarn (Jul 6, 2019)

I am fine without China. Who is hurting, some soybean farmers? Let them diversify and sell within the USA. Problem solved.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Schattentarn said:


> I am fine without China. Who is hurting, some soybean farmers? Let them diversify and sell within the USA. Problem solved.


Freakin-A. We buy veggies and fruit from Mexico that could be grown in Mexico. We can retool.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Eliminate every stinkin product that comes from China by enacting a $10Billion Tariff on every shipment of anything!

That is what it will take to get manufacturing BACK TO THE USA!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Freakin-A. We buy veggies and fruit from Mexico that could be grown in Mexico. We can retool.


The FDA outlawed DDT years ago, but it's not illegal to sell it to other countries--like Mexico. Then they use it and sell their produce back to us.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Late last year the story was a trade deal with China was at hand, and I recall posts here about a leak of info that said China was committed to buying a certain amount of US goods. It was so much that we would not have a trade deficit, and then there was Hillary and her comments Feb/March that said to China “Why let Russia have all the fun you can manipulate elections too.” Within weeks talks with China fell apart and Uncle two timing Joe entered the race. Yep I’m saying it: collusion


----------

